# New Schutzhund 1



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Nandi earned his first SchH title today!!! I am so proud of him and us. Somethings he did just beautifully and others not. Lost a lot of points bothering the helper!!! OUCH! And the retrieves!!!Double ouch. Any way well done my boy


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAY Nandi!! Yay Sarah! How great for you both. Teamwork like this deserves to be celebrated! Maybe a victory pizza for you and a new Orbee for Nandi? Excellent job both of you. I so admire the work you have put in with him on this!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a lot of work, and you both *should be* beaming!
Congratulations.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Go Nandi!!! I know you have worked very hard for this!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

And the pictures are WHERE?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

And I agree, where are pictures?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

BIG


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks. Yes very very very hard work for both of us. Another member took pictures so as of yet I have none until they send them to me. Oh but I will post!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Drumming fingers while we wait!!!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitaThanks. Yes very very very hard work for both of us. Another member took pictures so as of yet I have none until they send them to me. Oh but I will post!










and







to you both again!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

OK, I got some...
The voraus










Bark and Hold (yeah! we did get full points!)


















likes the fight










waiting for a sign to start motion exercises (excellent job here with fast sits and down--good boy!)









finishing protection. What a blast!









Thanks for celebrating with me!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice pics!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Nice pictures. I love the way he is looking back for the sign to start the motion exercises too!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Great pictures and congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Those are awesome pictures! Big congrats! 

Love the hold and bark. Looks really intense.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

A big congrats to you both







! Excellent photos too


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Sara and Nandi did a most excellent job and far exceeded my expectations on putting on a great Schutzhund exhibition. Sara did a great job of handling and showing the dog and worked her ass off preparing him.
I will also add it was raining during there track
The photos truly do tell the story


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks Mike!!!!!! You're awesome. Credit goes to Tim and Phyllis for the pictures!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Congratualtions!


Nandi, helper's were meant to be bothered!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Woo! Congrats







And awesome pictures!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Great pics and congratulations! Love the animated bark and hold.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Love the pics! Congratulations, again!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS... quite an accomplishment.. love the bark and hold pictures.


----------



## trob09 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats Sarah, those photos look oddly familiar!

Tim


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG


----------



## trob09 (Nov 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitaThanks Mike!!!!!! You're awesome. Credit goes to Tim and Phyllis for the pictures!


All of the credit goes to Phyllis...


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Very nice. Love the pic's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Big congrats! Loved all the pics!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Congratulations Sarah


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome pictures and CONGRATS to you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice pictures! Nandi looks great! 

I really love the second B and H pic - all four feet are off the ground!


----------



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! Amazing pics and huge congratulations! You can see how much he's enjoying himself!


----------

